# The internet is made of cats!



## Carol (Jan 16, 2010)

The internet makes a lot more sense now  

[yt]zi8VTeDHjcM[/yt]


----------



## seasoned (Jan 16, 2010)

Cat power, it's no wonder my computer acts up every once in a while. Very cute, Carol.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 16, 2010)

I dunno about being made of cats, but mine connects thru Cat 6.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 16, 2010)

Now it all makes sense


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL! I posted my cat Simba on I Can Haz Cheezburger. I love that site.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 16, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Cat power, it's no wonder my computer acts up every once in a while.


Well everyone knows that you gotta have a repair cat to fix it.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 21, 2010)

My Martial Arts lolcat








btw I have about 500 lolcats. My screensaver is made entirely of lolcats!! Hehe.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 29, 2010)

Untrue.
I love the internet and I friggin HATE cats.


----------

